
Show HN: Real-Time Stats for an iOS MMORPG Game in a Wordpress Front End - ZaneClaes
http://aftermath.io/this-is-not-a-blog-wordpress-as-a-mmo-frontend/
======
Mithaldu
Just a small niggle: My mind cannot agree with 1:1 match card collecting games
being called MMO. MMO means massive multiplayer online, meaning that many
players play together. From what i can tell about Aftermath, at most 2 players
can play together.

